

Simple Cross-Browser HTML Video? - YonghoShin

I'm looking for simple HTML code for video that will work in all browsers (including iPad Safari, Chrome, IE, Firefox). It seems like everyone is using their own version.<p>What's the simplest version?
======
madhouse
Check this one out: <http://www.html5video.org/kaltura-html5/>

This is supposed to work in all browsers (fallback to flash & all).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML5_video> also has a few interesting links
for various solutions.

